

'Planet Earth' narrator David Attenborough calls humans a 'plague on the Earth' - Kynlyn
http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/23/3906520/planet-earth-narrator-david-attenborough-calls-humans-a-plague-on-the

======
drallison
David Attenborough is correct. The big question is what to do about it. Human
institutions do not seem to be able to cope with multiple global crises
(global warming, resource depletion, water, food, population, and so forth) on
a time scale where change will make a difference.

